# books about nutrition.



## myosaurus (Sep 11, 2016)

what's up everyone, been a long time since I last visited. looking for some textbooks about nutrition. trying to expand knowledge on health and sports performance, disease prevention. for instance, mountaindog's philosophies about grass fed beef, butter, raw milk, saturated fat myth, food industries and what they're not telling us etc...
any point to right direction would be appreciated...


----------

